# Tapatalk has been uninstalled



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 3, 2022)

There are known issues with Xenforo and Tapatalk and Rich decided to uninstall Tapatalk. Sorry for those who use it but it was a security issue and other potential weirdness.


----------



## Taylor (Mar 3, 2022)

Is that why I've been getting server errors when trying to access PB for the past couple hours or so?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 3, 2022)

No; Russians more likely. 
Rich's server at the host had issues; not sure what; it has happened before; took my sites down also.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 3, 2022)

By the way, I can access PB through the webpage on my phone browser fine. I never liked tapatalk anyway.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Romans678 (Mar 3, 2022)

I thought I was banned LOL

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Taylor (Mar 3, 2022)

Romans678 said:


> I thought I was banned LOL


If @jw has not been banned yet for his shenanigans, I think you’re safe.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## C4MERON (Mar 3, 2022)

I uninstalled it mainly because it would always ping up weird and somewhat salacious ads. Plus I actually just find it easier to navigate through a browser even on phone.

Reactions: Love 1


----------

